# Drive from Egypt to Europe & back



## hassansh (Jun 19, 2010)

I am planning to drive from Egypt to Central Europe then back. Anybody would like to join me? I am a bit hesitant to go through this long trip alone. It is about 4700 km & the same back. I will take a ferry from Sinai in Egypt to Jordan then drive through Syria, Turkey, Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary, Slovakia, etc. If anybody is interested or know of anyone who is, please contact me. If you are not European or American, etc, then you would probably need some visas for this trip.

Thanks,
Hassan


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hassansh said:


> I am planning to drive from Egypt to Central Europe then back. Anybody would like to join me? I am a bit hesitant to go through this long trip alone. It is about 4700 km & the same back. I will take a ferry from Sinai in Egypt to Jordan then drive through Syria, Turkey, Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary, Slovakia, etc. If anybody is interested or know of anyone who is, please contact me. If you are not European or American, etc, then you would probably need some visas for this trip.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hassan




Both nationalities will need visas... for various countries


----------



## hassansh (Jun 19, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Both nationalities will need visas... for various countries


Europeans & Americans will only need visas for Jordan & Syria, both of which are arab countries, piece of cake & probably at border of entry...


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Rather you than me, I can barely deal with the commute from Sharm to Alex, let alone all the way to Europe!!!

Good luck with the drive though and I hope you find a companion.


----------

